# Looking for reviews on SW Property Solution



## Twpaint (Jul 10, 2014)

So my Sherwin Williams store has showed me the Property Solution interior paint line and I've tried it on a few jobs now and it is seems to be a great paint. I'm looking for some other reviews on it because it is SO CHEAP per gallon and it seems A LOT BETTER than some of the other interior products that are wayyyy more expensive per gallon.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I like it. I use it for one of the real estate companies I do painting for. It's nothing fancy for sure, but does cover well when going over colors of similar color. You will have trouble covering any dark or bright colors. I don't think it has the "longevity factor" as it likely looks good for a year or two or until a new tenant moves in! Still, it makes you wonder what your are paying for with the higher priced paints like Duration, Emerald, SuperPaint, etc.


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

A lot better in what regard? Price, coverage, touch ups? Personally I have never used it but I do know that just because its cheap and goes on well doesn't mean its good paint and it should be used on anything more than a paint to sell or a rental. Most of the cheap stuff fades fast, scuffs easy, isn't washable and looks like crap in no time. Certainly not what I am looking for in a higher end repaint product.


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

I've used it in a couple rentals where the owner provided it.It is what it is-cheap paint. I wouldn't use it in my home or any home I'm working in if I provide the paint.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

It's used a lot in rentals and flips or for sale properties looks good then when sold people usually want their colors so it gets painted over. Also used in NC just because it's cheap. As stated earlier I wouldn't use it in my house.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Works ok on ceilings for me. Well budget jobs anyway. I really like rich lux for my ceilings.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------

